# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Dubbelzijdige verlamming aan het middenrif

## MarcelloM

Hallo,
Sinds 12-02-2012 ben ik het slachtoffer van, naar later blijkt, een zeldzame aandoening, namelijk een dubbelzijdige verlamming van het middenrif. Dit houdt in dat het middenrif niet meer bij inademing wordt aangestuurd om ruimte in de borstholte te verschaffen. Hierdoor is mijn ademhaling zeer beperkt en brengt enige inspanning mij al in ademnood. Ook kan ik niet meer liggen zodat ik bij het slapen afhankelijk ben van thuisbeademing.
Na ampel onderzoek in het LUMC is als meest waarschijnlijke oorzaak Neuralgisch Amyotrofie overgebleven. Er is een geringe kans dat spontaan herstel intreedt, maar dat zou zich volgens mijn specialist binnen een jaar moeten manifesteren. Als herstel achterwege blijft kan besloten worden om te operereren. Hierbij wordt het middenrif als het ware ingekort en aan een kant aan de buikwand gefixeerd.
Inmiddels heb ik al heel wat onderzoeken in de vorm van ademtesten en doorlichtingen(live rontgenbeelden) achter de rug. Al deze testen gaven een sombere prognose ten aanzien van herstel. Daarom heb ik besloten om tot operatie over te gaan. Het wachten is nu op een oproep....
Ik ben benieuwd of ik lotgenoten via deze weg kan bereiken zodat er misschien ervaringen uitgewisseld kunnen worden.

Groet, Marcel

----------


## Josto

Hallo Marcel,
Mijn naam is Jos, een 54-jarige lotgenoot uit Barendrecht.
Ben je inmiddels geopereerd? Ikzelf ben bijna 5 jaar geleden geopereerd aan de rechterkant. In de herstelperiode is ook mijn linkerzijde verlamd.
Ik wil best wel ervaringen uitwisselen. Belangstelling?
Vriendelijke groet, Jos.

----------


## Saurgui

Hallo, is een operatie te overwegen? Zelf heb ik NA sinds september 2011. Dubbelzijdig verlamd middenrif en scapulata alata. Heb sinds oktober 2013 nachtbeademing.

----------


## MarcelloM

Hallo Jos,
inmiddels ben ik inderdaad geopereerd, en wel aan beide zijden.
In weerwil van het advies om minstens 1 jaar te wachten heb ik toch maar besloten om de eerste operatie reeds na 9 maanden te laten uitvoeren, mede ingegeven door het feit dat ik niet kon wennen aan de thuisbeademing en dientengevolge gestaag de karakteristieken van een zombie begon aan te nemen... Bovendien gaven de tussentijdse resultaten van de ademtesten, longfoto`s en doorlichting sombere prognose ten aanzien van enige vorm van herstel.
Wel, de eerste operatie (Het reven van de rechterzijde) zorgde ervoor dat ik het beademingsapparaat direct aan de wilgen kon hangen! 
Met de tweede operatie (de linkerkant) hoopte ik wat meer ademcapaciteit terug te winnen, maar dat viel toch wel enigszins tegen, tegen het licht van de eerste ok.
Desalniettemin had ik me met deze wetenschap de tweede evengoed willen ondergaan omdat elk procentje winst er toch een is. 
Al met al heb ik rond de 80% van mijn capaciteit terug, ruim voldoende om het dagelijkse leven aan te kunnen, zodanig dat ik inmiddels weer voltijds aan het arbeidsproces deelneem.
Alleen zijn extra fysieke inspanningen (denk aan tegen de wind fietsen,trappen lopen etc) geen feestelijke bezigheden meer te noemen.

Ik ben benieuwd hoe jij het dagelijkse leven tegenwoordig hik-vrij beschouwt...

Groet,
Marcel 





> Hallo Marcel,
> Mijn naam is Jos, een 54-jarige lotgenoot uit Barendrecht.
> Ben je inmiddels geopereerd? Ikzelf ben bijna 5 jaar geleden geopereerd aan de rechterkant. In de herstelperiode is ook mijn linkerzijde verlamd.
> Ik wil best wel ervaringen uitwisselen. Belangstelling?
> Vriendelijke groet, Jos.

----------


## MarcelloM

Beste Saurgui,
Ik kan niet inschatten of onze aandoeningen vergelijkbaar zijn, want als ik het goed heb begrepen is dat de NA niet uitsluitend je nervus frenicus heeft aangetast, wat bij mij wel het geval was. Bij mij heeft de ok in ieder geval wel geholpen. Je specialist is denk ik de juiste persoon om te beoordelen of een operatie in jouw geval is aan te raden.
Voor wat meer details verwijs ik je naar het antwoord wat ik Jos heb doen toekomen
Groet,
Marcel



> Hallo, is een operatie te overwegen? Zelf heb ik NA sinds september 2011. Dubbelzijdig verlamd middenrif en scapulata alata. Heb sinds oktober 2013 nachtbeademing.

----------


## Saurgui

Hoi Marcel,

Ik kreeg op 9 september 2011 midden in de nacht enorme pijn aan mijn nek. Zoveel pijn dat ik op het punt stond flauw te vallen. Uiteindelijk terecht gekomen in het ziekenhuis. Onverklaarbaar. Deze pijn heeft dagen aangehouden totdat ik daarbij een uitstekend schouderblad kreeg. Dit heeft de vermoedend bevestigd richting NA. Direct gestart met prednison en een dubbele dosis morfine. 
Pijn is binnen 2 weken afgenomen. Gevolg is een beperkte ademhaling. Middenrif is aan beiden kanten verlamd. Via ziekenhuis in Heerlen naar Nijmegen en Maastricht. Met name Nijmegen is bekend met Parsonage Turner. Prognose is somber, zeker omdat ik reeds 2,5 jaar verder ben. 

Situatie nu is dat ik thuisbeademing heb. Dat helpt om het CO2 gehalte in mijn bloed te verlagen. Daardoor ben ik overdag meer uitgerust, slaap iets beter. Echter, ik kan maar niet wennen aan de apparatuur. Daarom ben ik enorm op zoek naar de mogelijkheden om te opereren. Is het een hevige operatie? Herstelprognose? Risico's ed? Wellicht kan ik op een andere manier in contact komen om jouw ervaring te bespreken? Gr, Guido Sauren











> Beste Saurgui,
> Ik kan niet inschatten of onze aandoeningen vergelijkbaar zijn, want als ik het goed heb begrepen is dat de NA niet uitsluitend je nervus frenicus heeft aangetast, wat bij mij wel het geval was. Bij mij heeft de ok in ieder geval wel geholpen. Je specialist is denk ik de juiste persoon om te beoordelen of een operatie in jouw geval is aan te raden.
> Voor wat meer details verwijs ik je naar het antwoord wat ik Jos heb doen toekomen
> Groet,
> Marcel

----------

